# HIS HD 4670 IceQ Turbo 512 MB



## W1zzard (Sep 18, 2008)

HIS' latest HD 4670 card comes equipped with the VGA Silencer made by Arctic Cooling. It also features an extra 30 MHz core clock. Even though it is factory overclocked we saw another 10% overclocking potential on both core and memory.

*Show full review*


----------



## MopeyMartian (Sep 26, 2008)

W1z, I know you already do a lot for your loyal subjects, but I was hoping you could do just 1 more tiny thing in your graphics card reviews.

Since you're the only reviewer to achieve such amazing overclocks (with your ATITool successor), I was wondering if you could run just 1 more benchmark after overclocking.  I think it would give people a better idea of the improvements one can expect from a card's maximum potential.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice card, though I would still go with the 9600GSO for half the price.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 26, 2008)

MopeyMartian said:


> W1z, I know you already do a lot for your loyal subjects, but I was hoping you could do just 1 more tiny thing in your graphics card reviews.
> 
> Since you're the only reviewer to achieve such amazing overclocks (with your ATITool successor), I was wondering if you could run just 1 more benchmark after overclocking.  I think it would give people a better idea of the improvements one can expect from a card's maximum potential.



which benchmark would you like to see ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2008)

way underpowered card that outperforms the 3850, nice goin.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

finally a card with better performance per watt than the 8800GT!


----------



## MopeyMartian (Sep 27, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> which benchmark would you like to see ?



I suppose I would choose Crysis, since it's the king of graphics currently.  Maybe COD4 would best represent the current generation of cards. 

If anyone else has an opinion feel free to chime in.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

crysis in built benchmark is rigged, and provides results very incomparable to actual gameplay.

Cod4 might be a good one, as it scales very well for low and high end systems.


----------



## MopeyMartian (Sep 27, 2008)

Scale!  That's the word I was looking for.  COD4 really runs the entire spectrum of gfx cards (at higher resolutions) and doesn't seem to be hitting any CPU bottlenecks either.

What spurred this was your review of the HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 TurboX.  You got the core up to 775 (without voltmodding??? I don't know what your GPUTool does exactly) and I'd like to see how the card performs in relation to the similarly priced cards.  Currently in the US the HIS HD 4850 IceQ4 TurboX is $210 while the 4870 is $220 after rebates.

I'd rather get a basic 4850 for $140 now (the going price) if I know that in the near future I can get 4870 speed from it.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 27, 2008)

MopeyMartian said:


> You got the core up to 775 (without voltmodding??? I don't know what your GPUTool does exactly)



no special magic. it's like any other oc tool except that i find it more convenient to use


----------



## MopeyMartian (Sep 27, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> no special magic. it's like any other oc tool except that i find it more convenient to use



I'm gonna be hella happy when you feel that it's ready for public consumption.    As long as my future 4850 breaks 700 I'll be thrilled.    Thank you for all the hard work you put into this.  I'd make a donation if I had the cash.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 29, 2008)

Am I the only one noticing that "Dual Slot Cooler" is both on the positive and negative list?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2008)

well its the fact it uses 2 slots, also that it cools better, but i believe that dual slot cooling such as that should be for overclocking.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 29, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Am I the only one noticing that "Dual Slot Cooler" is both on the positive and negative list?



W1zzard does that with all the dual slot cards.  It is because some people consider it a negative, and some consider it a positive.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2008)

You know, I was just looking to buy two of these and I relized they don't come with a Crossfire connector, you have to buy them seperately.  Shouldn't that be a con?


----------



## barr3l rid3r (Oct 14, 2008)

what about vgpu? any idea?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm about <   this close   > to buying one of these cards...

Looks like a pretty sick entry level gaming card, cool, quiet and efficient to boot.


----------



## barr3l rid3r (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## iBeer&Knife (Apr 30, 2009)

got it for a long time


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> You know, I was just looking to buy two of these and I relized they don't come with a Crossfire connector, you have to buy them seperately.  Shouldn't that be a con?



No, it shouldnt be a con... You already know it doesnt come with it. If the description tells you it comes with it, and doesnt... then that would be a con. btw, its a great card.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> No, it shouldnt be a con... You already know it doesnt come with it. If the description tells you it comes with it, and doesnt... then that would be a con. btw, its a great card.



I already know it has a dual slot cooler, and no native HDMI output, but both of those are still cons.

It doesn't come with an accessory that is normally included with the cards, regardless of if I know it or not, someone looking at the card in the store will not know it doesn't come with a connector, it should be a con.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

It clearly stats on the box what is included with it. So, again, if you buy it thinking it will come with a connector, and it doesnt... that doesnt make it a con


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 30, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> It clearly stats on the box what is included with it. So, again, if you buy it thinking it will come with a connector, and it doesnt... that doesnt make it a con



No, the con is that it doesn't come with one, when other cards do.  What part is hard to understand here?  It doesn't matter if I know about it or not.  Other cards come with one, this one should also.  It doesn't, so it is a con.  A crossfire connector is a standard thing that should come with every crossfire card.

Again, I know it has a dual-slot cooler, and I know it doesn't have native HDMI, yet both are still cons.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

lol


----------



## iBeer&Knife (May 1, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> No, the con is that it doesn't come with one, when other cards do.  What part is hard to understand here?  It doesn't matter if I know about it or not.  Other cards come with one, this one should also.  It doesn't, so it is a con.  A crossfire connector is a standard thing that should come with every crossfire card.
> 
> Again, I know it has a dual-slot cooler, and I know it doesn't have native HDMI, yet both are still cons.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> No, the con is that it doesn't come with one, when other cards do.  What part is hard to understand here?  It doesn't matter if I know about it or not.  Other cards come with one, this one should also.  It doesn't, so it is a con.  A crossfire connector is a standard thing that should come with every crossfire card.
> 
> Again, I know it has a dual-slot cooler, and I know it doesn't have native HDMI, yet both are still cons.



my 4870's say crossfire support and HDMI capable with audio on the box - yet they didnt come with either accesory.

Its definately annoying when the box says it can do something, without saying NOT INCLUDED.


----------



## Znupi (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome review, you convinced me to buy it. Well, not the one you reviewed, a slightly different version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n-1VJJumvU


----------

